# Clutch removal??? on Vermeer SC 252 Stump Grinder



## bluzey (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a Vermeer SC252 stump grinder and wondering if anyone can give me some tips on removing the 12 volt clutch. I am replacing the engine and got stumped (pardon the pun) on the clutch removal. Looks like the clutch and pulley have to come off at the same time? Is there a special wheel puller just for this clutch removal. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Bluzey


----------



## Plyscamp (Dec 23, 2011)

Once the bolt and washer are removed from the end of crankshaft, the clutch just slides of the crankshaft. If it is stuck and does not want to move use a three jaw automotive Puller to pull it off the crankshaft. When you reinstall the clutch use a product called Anti Sieze to permanantly lubricate the shaft and interior diameter of the clutch so it will come of easy next time.


----------



## bluzey (Dec 23, 2011)

Plyscamp said:


> Once the bolt and washer are removed from the end of crankshaft, the clutch just slides of the crankshaft. If it is stuck and does not want to move use a three jaw automotive Puller to pull it off the crankshaft. When you reinstall the clutch use a product called Anti Sieze to permanantly lubricate the shaft and interior diameter of the clutch so it will come of easy next time.




Thanks for your reply... I already tried the puller and it seems like the clutch is pulling away from the pulley behind it. The pulley appears to be connected to the clutch by three metal tabs and was wondering if I am going to damage the clutch assembly if I keep pulling the clutch from the pulley. The pulley is not moving but the clutch is. It is stiff coming off and a hard pull. Does that sound right or should I just keep pulling the clutch while the pulley stays behind. Cant afford to buy another clutch when this one is working just fine. Should the clutch come off without the pulley or is the clutch and pulley one piece?


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 23, 2011)

bluzey said:


> Thanks for your reply... I already tried the puller and it seems like the clutch is pulling away from the pulley behind it. The pulley appears to be connected to the clutch by three metal tabs and was wondering if I am going to damage the clutch assembly if I keep pulling the clutch from the pulley. The pulley is not moving but the clutch is. It is stiff coming off and a hard pull. Does that sound right or should I just keep pulling the clutch while the pulley stays behind. Cant afford to buy another clutch when this one is working just fine. Should the clutch come off without the pulley or is the clutch and pulley one piece?



If it's anything like the clutc/pulley from my rayco, the whole thing needs to come off all at once. Give it a SMALL squirt of penetrating oil around the shaft...dont go all postal and get it in the works of the clutch. wait 10 minutes and a few light taps with a deadblow, squirt it again and it should come off.


----------



## bluzey (Dec 23, 2011)

ponyexpress976 said:


> If it's anything like the clutc/pulley from my rayco, the whole thing needs to come off all at once. Give it a SMALL squirt of penetrating oil around the shaft...dont go all postal and get it in the works of the clutch. wait 10 minutes and a few light taps with a deadblow, squirt it again and it should come off.



thanks again for the reply and yes...I have some aircraft grade penetrating oil and used it around the shaft where I could. If at worst I will have to just keep pulling and see what happens? Would be nice if there was a puller to fit around the clutch and grab the pulley instead of pulling on the clutch.


----------



## Plyscamp (Dec 24, 2011)

The pulley that drives the hydraulic pump is not connected to the clutch. It comes of seperatly.


----------



## bluzey (Dec 24, 2011)

Plyscamp said:


> The pulley that drives the hydraulic pump is not connected to the clutch. It comes of seperatly.



That's right Plyscamp. That hydraulic belt pulley fell right off. The pulley in question is behind the clutch and from what I can tell it must come off with the clutch. Just finding a puller that will reach around the clutch and grab the pulley is the hard part.


----------



## pacific stumper (Mar 4, 2012)

*belt tension*



Plyscamp said:


> The pulley that drives the hydraulic pump is not connected to the clutch. It comes of seperatly.



you sound like the guy to ask

how tight should that belt be,,,,,,,, and is it the engine slide that tensions it.


thanks for the input 


Rich


----------



## paccity (Mar 4, 2012)

bluzey' what state are you from? if it's oregon. pm me.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 6, 2012)

bluzey said:


> I have some aircraft grade penetrating oil and used it around the shaft where I could.



Would that be Mouse Milk ?


----------



## derby66 (May 5, 2012)

*torque setting*

anyone happen to have the torque setting for the bolt that holds the clutch on,222


----------

